# Freeport Jetty Uh Ohh!



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know the story or even the boat. I think it's a 40' or so Cabo... I hope no one got hurt. Picture taken this morning on Quintana jetty beach side. The jetty was barracaded off.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im sure uh-oh wasn't the first words out of that captains mouth.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

that's gonna leave a mark.

We came REAL close to doing that once a few years ago.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Talk about ruining your day. Wow! It would be interesting to see how they are going to get if off without causing more damage to the hull.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Boats on the Jetty*

That reminds me of years ago when I came into Galveston and 2 giant Crew boats sat just like this one on the South Jetty. I figured nav aid failure since there were 2 of them.

This is probably a Surfside Marina boat.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

What does being a surfside marina boat have to do with anything? Not trying to defend them, put you down, or any other negative thing you can think of. I am just curious to find out what would make you say that. I know that they're expensive, but thats a out all I know about it.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

That has to suck. I hope no one was injured.
They might have the jetty blocked off... that will not stop the pirates.
The owners better get their gear and electronics off her.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

at least they're not going to sink


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Im guessing he said Surfside Marina cause that's a bigboy boat and that's where there's lots of them at. My guess.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

We snapped a couple of pics too. looks like an autopilot oopsie.



















-Sammy


----------



## silent speck (Oct 6, 2008)

No body was seriously hurt in the accident.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

alcohol oopsie


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im think'n his auto pilot and sleep'n pill both worked realllll good.


​


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Easier to do than most realize.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

This IS the reason you mark a cpl of bouys outside the jetties as waypoints for your return trip....WW


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW!!!! I HOPE NO ONE GOT HURT!!! BUT SERIOUSLY IF THIS WAS DUE TO AUTO PILOT THEN IT WAS JUST PLAIN STUPIDITY!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

No one was hurt and I don't know why it happened, but I was down there yesterday to look at it. It's a 99 45ft Cabo. There is supposed to be a barge and crane coming to get it.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Paper said they were having radar issues and thought he saw the lights of another boat so he continued into what he thought was the mouth of the jetties at 23 mph! After parking his boat on top of the jetties he drove home to Austin W/O informing any authorities of the incident.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Restart XTE....
Restart XTE....
Restart XTE....

Bang!!!!!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

br549 said:


> Paper said they were having radar issues and thought he saw the lights of another boat so he continued into what he thought was the mouth of the jetties at 23 mph! After parking his boat on top of the jetties he drove home to Austin W/O informing any authorities of the incident.


What a story. Dude parks his boat on the jetty and walks the length of the jetty, gets in his car and heads to the house. Awesome.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Shredded Evidence said:


> What a story. Dude parks his boat on the jetty and walks the length of the jetty, gets in his car and heads to the house. Awesome.


Yeah, that really defines "shady"

We drove past this thing on Sunday, and coincidence or not if it kept going in a straight line it would have hit surfside marina.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol now there are going to be some people fishing the jetties with 80s and bent butt rods lol


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh it will slide off with just a few scratches to the gel coat, they'll polish right out


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

All the smart ***** comments are the people that envy this boat! {poverty sucks** for you comics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k-bouy (Mar 23, 2006)

rightr ther


High Seas Drifter said:


> Yeah, that really defines "shady"
> 
> We drove past this thing on Sunday, and coincidence or not if it kept going in a straight line it would have hit surfside marina.


What exactly is "shady" you don't really have a clue what you are talking about, or how this boat ended up on the rocks. Just because you drove past it on Sunday you figured out it was "shady". I dont think there are jetties on the gulf coast that have not had a boat on them at some point, many of them put there by very experienced captains. Sometimes bad things happen, maybe a little not paying enough attention, maybe something you depend on didn't work right. Whatever happened, unless you were on the boat you don't know, so keep your ill informed assumptions to yourself. For what its worth, if something unfortunate happens to you, take as much time as possible, talk to someone you trust before making any statement. Really, thats some good advice for you right there. Also, keep your mouth shut about things you know nothing about. Thats also some good advice you should take.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

What is happening to the good old boys that lookout for one another? The man has had a misfortune and people are enjoying his pain. WHY? He has lost his boat... What is there to joke about? There is no question the man didn't do this on purpose why try to hurt him more? How many have called to see if they could help in some way? I have...... A little suport and less slander would be nice on here for a change. Why even post a pic of the boat? So it could be rubbed in his face? Come on! No matter how it happened I feel for him and he is a fisherman not some terrerist... Just think before you post you might feel alittle different if it was your boat..... Capt Ahab


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

If ya'll see the Dorthy Anne up on the rocks of the Matagorda ship channel, run aground on an oyster reef, or laying in the road after my rusty old trailer schnapps in half,feel free to have a good laugh at me and make some funny comments at my dumb *** and please post a picture of it up for all to see. I know my wheel falling off my trailer at the boat ramp made a few chuckle a couple of years ago. 
I'm still considered a young buck to some, but I have seen a more than a few boats stuck up on the rocks, and it was never from mechanical failure, but due to operator error. As long as everyone is OK, lets have a laugh at it, I know I would be laughing at myself.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

High Hopes said:


> If ya'll see the Dorthy Anne up on the rocks of the Matagorda ship channel, run aground on an oyster reef, or laying in the road after my rusty old trailer schnapps in half,feel free to have a good laugh at me and make some funny comments at my dumb *** and please post a picture of it up for all to see. I know my wheel falling off my trailer at the boat ramp made a few chuckle a couple of years ago.
> I'm still considered a young buck to some, but I have seen a more than a few boats stuck up on the rocks, and it was never from mechanical failure, but due to operator error. As long as everyone is OK, lets have a laugh at it, I know I would be laughing at myself.


 People are prob already laughing at you and post like yours make me think more should seek council before have unprotected sex..... Once again what has happened?


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> What is happening to the good old boys that lookout for one another? The man has had a misfortune and people are enjoying his pain. WHY? He has lost his boat... What is there to joke about? There is no question the man didn't do this on purpose why try to hurt him more? How many have called to see if they could help in some way? I have...... A little suport and less slander would be nice on here for a change. Why even post a pic of the boat? So it could be rubbed in his face? Come on! No matter how it happened I feel for him and he is a fisherman not some terrerist... Just think before you post you might feel alittle different if it was your boat..... Capt Ahab


I agree capt Ahab... How about caring for our fishing buddies and fellow 2 coolers... don't kick a horse while he's down

Capt shayne dot com


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> People are prob already laughing at you and post like yours make me think more should seek council before have unprotected sex..... Once again what has happened?


Well thanks to the fact that I was alive and that I was so unselfish that I volunteered my time for hundreds of hours, giving back to my community that gave so much to me, as a firefighter/EMT for many years, some people have lived to see an other day, I helped stabilize and load more than a few and helped load them up on star flight here in Austin that were hanging on by a thread. I'm sure those people are sure glad that my parents did have unprotected sex. Are you having a bad day, a few people made a joke, have a sense of humor and take it. We are not laughing at your boat on the rocks and I'm presuming that everyone is OK and can have a laugh about what happened including the captain or other individual that was at the helm guiding that vessel safely back to harbor.


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

Since when has 2cool become politically correct? If some people find this story entertaining, who cares. I might just be one of them. If anything, I find this educational. This will certainly teach me, as a roockie offshore angler, to be very observant from the time I leave the dock until I return. If the owner of the cabo gets his feelings hurt while reading these posts, well, tough. **** happens. Get over it and let this be an educational experience, and don't run over any more rocks.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

It's funny because every now and then, every few years, some unfortunate slob ends up on the jetty rocks. So we go out yonder fishing, and I say "Cap'n that looks like a dang boat on top of the jetty thar." 

"Yup shore thing, that's a boat up thar, heard it was out here somewhar."

So we kinda wave our hands like "huh, heck I dunno," crazy woo-woo like, and keep on trucking full speed ahead. No need to *****, whine, moan, fuss, or beef about it.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm with Ahab on this one. It's not hard to do at night, hence all the threads about running at speed at night. Yes ,all can learn from it. All he is sayin is it's not necessary to call someone stupid. Run a big boat long enough and you WILL hit something if you are close to shore or inland...hopefully not a jetty. If you make it thru your entire offshore career without a mistake or a strike you will truly be blessed. I suspect the owner does not give a rat's @!# what this board thinks after paying a crane to come lift the boat off the jetty. That will cost more than the hull and running gear issues. I am just amazed there were no injuries. TW


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

This is why the SS jetty's have marker lights i drove in at 13 (dad was having a medical problem) in my his 24' at night with no GPS you have to line up the lights at night. If they are still there its been a wile since iv been out.


----------



## Bohica77 (May 23, 2008)

When the owner walked off and drove or had someone drive them to Austin before reporting this to the coast guard Has raised several questions. 
Several lessons can be learned from this accident. 
When coming in at night approach the jetties from the seabouy or in between a set of bouys out a ways 
Line up on the range lights They bring you right down the center
Slow down at night the back lights can be extremely confusing. 
Don't depend on just one piece of equipment 
The Freeport jetties stop in about 25 to 30 ft of water. Slow down in about 35 and looks for the end marker 
I'm just glad no one was hurt.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Boom? Get tight on the rocks?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Green to ya Ahab, Most of the :an6ost were from dudes that have never been fortunate enough to pilot into the Freeport jetties with a salty glaring windshield in front of there face and maybe a set of aging eyes.

Offshore fishing ain't NASCAR fellas.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing funny about it. No matter how you size it up. Most of us are some type of fisherman of the Texas Gulf Coast at the very least. Somebody that shares the passion for fishing or boating made some type of mistake and damaged or lost his boat. Whether you run a 14 ft. johnboat or a 70 ft. Viking it makes no difference. A man lost or badly damaged something he probably holds very near and dear. What goes around comes around...


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

k-bouy said:


> rightr ther
> 
> What exactly is "shady" you don't really have a clue what you are talking about, or how this boat ended up on the rocks. Just because you drove past it on Sunday you figured out it was "shady". I dont think there are jetties on the gulf coast that have not had a boat on them at some point, many of them put there by very experienced captains. Sometimes bad things happen, maybe a little not paying enough attention, maybe something you depend on didn't work right. Whatever happened, unless you were on the boat you don't know, so keep your ill informed assumptions to yourself. For what its worth, if something unfortunate happens to you, take as much time as possible, talk to someone you trust before making any statement. Really, thats some good advice for you right there. Also, keep your mouth shut about things you know nothing about. Thats also some good advice you should take.


Calm down sweetheart.

Mistakes happen- autopilot, operator error, radar malfunction (c'mon). I'm glad everybody is alright.



k-bouy said:


> Just because you drove past it on Sunday you figured out it was "shady".


No, because I heard the coast guard on the radio talking about a boat on the jetties with no people all day. Then I read above that they left and went home. Then you said it's important to have time to make a statement.... so you wreck your boat, run away, and get legal advice before you say anything- there's my definition of "shady"


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Bohica77 said:


> When the owner walked off and drove or had someone drive them to Austin before reporting this to the coast guard Has raised several questions.
> Several lessons can be learned from this accident.
> When coming in at night approach the jetties from the seabouy or in between a set of bouys out a ways
> Line up on the range lights They bring you right down the center
> ...


+1 i think thats the kicker the guy leaving his 1m dollar boat to go home to austin just makes everyone speculate that drugs or alcohol were involved a ride home to austin gives you plenty of time to sober up.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

So the ******** continues..... OK perch jerkers, Your sitting in a helm chair jacked up about 3 and a half feet off the floor,( I know this cuz I pilot a 45 cabo) and you go from 27knots to zero in 10 feet. Do ya really think the poor guy was not beat to ****???? Wouldn't you just want to go home and let the recovery boys do there job?

What is next? He was transporting illegal aliens or drugs? 

*** is a matter with you Gobbers????


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

their doing a "bottom job" on it, thats just a free lift and dry dock storage.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my 2c

"if" he was following another boat and not really watching his gps, and radar was out, then when the other boat rounded the jetty point, he would not see that.

The other boat's bridge or top was prob. tall enough that their steaming light looked like it was just still traveling as normal. Somewhat of an optical illusion at any distance.

Throw in a little sea fog , late night, light clutter in the background, etc.

maybe not "the" answer , but very possible.


----------



## Bohica77 (May 23, 2008)

Do you really run 27 knts at night not paying attention to your toys (radar,plotter,depth recorder) on your million dollar yacht? When my windshield has water spots I stop and clear it. Night or day. You think the owner would show a little responsibility than to just leave. I also have old eyes but my old brain says slow down when in doubt


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

guys, why do we have GPS tracks to follow back?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Bohica77 said:


> Do you really run 27 knts at night not paying attention to your toys (radar,plotter,depth recorder) on your million dollar yacht? When my windshield has water spots I stop and clear it. Night or day. You think the owner would show a little responsibility than to just leave. I also have old eyes but my old brain says slow down when in doubt


+1 cant agree with you more he could have atleast alerted the CG that way maybe most of his equipment wouldnt have gotten jacked by the Jetty Jawas lol what did he think was going to happen its not the best crowd out there most are decent people but there are plenty of scumbags out there too.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Okay, 

Absolutely none of us know what happened, or why it happened.

I do know that the the owner did not drive to Austin as was falsely posted earlier.
It is still unbelievable to me that people jump to conclusions without knowing the truth.

I do know the guy, he has more time out there than most everybody here posting combined.

Did he mess up? Sure. 

In the world of hardcore fisherman, there are those that have had accidents and those that will have accidents. There are no others.

Here is to hoping that your accident, when it happens will be minor and no one will get hurt.


Kenneth


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> guys, why do we have GPS tracks to follow back?


you have gps to make it back to your destination but i think they all come with warnings about not being 100% accurate and to keep track of your surroundings. would you follow the gps in your car if it said the road kept going but actually there was a dead end.

heres the link out of the Garmin Manual

http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/3309_ImportantSafetyandProductInformation_ML_.pdf


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

They say hindsight is 20/20 but to me, I wouldn't attempt to make port or leave port unless I had a little sunlight.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Is the boat still sitting there or has it been lifted off yet?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

this is just another example of people finding joy and amusement in someone else's misfortune. human nature at it's worst and we're all guilty of it at times. 

those of us who have piloted a boat in the dark or fog relying completly on a plotter and radar know it ain't no walk in the park, especially when you are coming into a pass or inlet.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

luna sea II said:


> this is just another example of people finding joy and amusement in someone else's misfortune. human nature at it's worst and we're all guilty of it at times.
> 
> those of us who have piloted a boat in the dark or fog relying completly on a plotter and radar know it ain't no walk in the park, especially when you are coming into a pass or inlet.


Very true post. Done that many times and it is no fun at all.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*deep breath...*

X-2 for capt4fish......got in the habit of centering waypoints and most of all using my arrival alarm for shorebound destinations.....can happen to the best....have seen some high dollar private and commercial vessels on the rocks in Galveston over the years....take it in stride...give thanks...you and your buddies are going to be able to poke fun at the butthole that fell as sleep at the wheel.......CHEERS!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yikes, that sucks... Man it gives me a sick feeling seeing a boat up on the rocks...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

What the boat captain said just before the boat hit the rock?


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

We are all human. In 2004 I was running my Cabo out Tiger Pass, dead down the middle. At marker 13 where the rocks started on the green side the channel had silted in to 6" deep. We went from 30 kts to 0 kts in the length of the boat. The keel dug into the mud and the running gear was still in 4 ft of water. Didn't hurt a thing except my arm when it threw me off the tower, oh and my pride.
We weren't drinking or smoking we were going fishing.
The good thing was it didn't hurt a thing on the boat. I has scuba Steve aboard, he went in and checked the running gear and the wheels and off we went too the lump.
What I'm saying is any one can get complacent once in a while. We shouldn't judge because we dont know the whole story. If that captain was under some kind of influence then shame on him.
As a "captain" you are ultimately responsible for the safety of ever person aboard your vessel. If you own the vessel and are the captain you are responsible for all safety gear, maintenance, seaworthiness and it is your responsibility that everyone returns safely. No one got hurt in this case thank God but it could have been much worse. I hope someone learned something from this as well as the resent loss of life in Louisanna. Anyone that owns an offshore vessel and ventures offshore without a life raft especially in the winter is just plain stupid.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Feel bad for the captain of that boat. It could be just an accident beyond his control due to equipment failure, he might have tried to avoid some thing in the water, or things we don't know. On the flip side, it's good that no one was hurt? Hope he will recover the boat with minimum damage.


----------



## Bohica77 (May 23, 2008)

I think the correct word for the evening was "complacent" I'd go out with this fellow. I'd be willing to bet he stays with it he will be extremely cautious. Also he probably cringes at the sight of big rocks. 
What do you fellows try to find another poor soul to pick on? I just read where a 70' viking hit some submerged jetties. Brand new boat with a professional Capt on board
Yep .... It sunk in lots of pieces. No one hurt.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Martini*



br549 said:


> Paper said they were having radar issues and thought he saw the lights of another boat so he continued into what he thought was the mouth of the jetties at 23 mph! After parking his boat on top of the jetties he drove home to Austin W/O informing any authorities of the incident.


 1 martini
2 martini
3 martini floor


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> What is happening to the good old boys that lookout for one another? The man has had a misfortune and people are enjoying his pain. WHY? He has lost his boat... What is there to joke about? There is no question the man didn't do this on purpose why try to hurt him more? How many have called to see if they could help in some way? I have...... A little suport and less slander would be nice on here for a change. Why even post a pic of the boat? So it could be rubbed in his face? Come on! No matter how it happened I feel for him and he is a fisherman not some terrerist... Just think before you post you might feel alittle different if it was your boat..... Capt Ahab


 Glad to see some people standing up to all the jokers now! once again I repeat my self!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> People are prob already laughing at you and post like yours make me think more should seek council before have unprotected sex..... Once again what has happened?


 AND THIS COMENT STANDS FOR THE REST OF THE JOKERS!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

luna sea II said:


> this is just another example of people finding joy and amusement in someone else's misfortune. human nature at it's worst and we're all guilty of it at times.
> 
> those of us who have piloted a boat in the dark or fog relying completly on a plotter and radar know it ain't no walk in the park, especially when you are coming into a pass or inlet.


 x2


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

sucks it happened, but i see it this way...if you can afford the boat, your can afford the bills.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I must say that I've blown up engines, smashed pickup trucks, got boats stuck in the mud, spilled a gallon of paint overboard at a marina (nearly run out of town over that), got the wrong girl pregnant, and bent the boom on my daddy's 30' sailboat. The only thing I don't know is how perfectly I could launch my Cabo on the rocks like that ole boy, I mean he landed dead center, maybe airborne for a second. I'd give that a "9.5" at the Olympics, far better than I could ever do. I make fun of that and it's not that funny or simple. But even if you drift into those granite rocks at 0 MPH on a swell wave, that crunching sound of busted fiberglass on a sportsfisher is about enough to make a grown man cry. It's quite painful and a PITA for the pocketbook. Y'all be nice, gentlemens.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

luna sea II said:


> this is just another example of people finding joy and amusement in someone else's misfortune. human nature at it's worst and we're all guilty of it at times.
> 
> those of us who have piloted a boat in the dark or fog relying completly on a plotter and radar know it ain't no walk in the park, especially when you are coming into a pass or inlet.


ok not trying to be a DH or AH but why when operating a boat that big, why would you come into the pass or jetties at those speeds in those conditions just relying on a chart plotter and radar just seems unsafe for you and any other boaters that might be out there. Dont beat me up too much even though i can take it lol.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

BigNate523 said:


> ok not trying to be a DH or AH but why when operating a boat that big, why would you come into the pass or jetties at those speeds in those conditions just relying on a chart plotter and radar just seems unsafe for you and any other boaters that might be out there. Dont beat me up too much even though i can take it lol.


I can only guess that the captain must have been over confident in his surroundings based on prior years of experience coming through the same jetties in possibly the same conditions.

That being said, we made two trips out this weekend, Saturday and Sunday, and both mornings the Port O'Connor jetties were buried in fog. I've fished out of Port O every year for the past 18 years and I idled out until visibility was clear. I have 36 mile radar as well as a color chart plotter.

Idle speed felt safer than watching two "TV" screens on my console.

When you loose the fear of mother nature, you set yourself up for imminent failure.

My heart goes out to the captain and crew of the Live Wire. Terrible incident that hopefully will never be repeated.

Everyone stay safe out there in 2011!!! Tight lines everyone.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

In my opinion everyone no matter who you are will have some sort of mishaps when you log hours on the big pond. Some of us may even lose our lives out there, just happened this past weekend in LA. If this is the worst thing that happened to this capt he got off lucky. It sucks that it happened and wouldnt wish it upon anyone. The man lost his boat and gear bet he is pretty upset, but at the same time bet he is pretty happy no one was injured. Boat and gear can be replaced a life cant. We should offer this man some help and if I knew who it was and could do anything to help him I would, thats what its all about. I know if it was my boat I would be gratefull for any help.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are the facts:

A man got his pride smashed and his boat damaged. Thank God no one got hurt. There is nothing funny about his situation and the speculations are not helping matters. Give this man a break, it's his problem to worry about not yours.


----------

